# Harry Potter and the half-blood prince



## Harriet Potter

Sombody can traduce this? por favor no tengo ni idea si me pueden ayudar se los agradecere





Chapter 2: Spinner's End 
Many miles away the chilly mist that had pressed against the Prime Minister's windows drifted over a dirty river that wound between overgrown, rubbish-strewn banks. An immense chimney, relic of a disused mill, reared up, shadowy and ominous. There was no sound apart from the




> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


----------



## Whisky con ron

you're jocking, right?


----------



## belén

Harriet,

We are not allowed to post copyrighted material and dealing with the latest Harry Potter book is serious stuff. I have edited your post according to the Forum Rules. I can just suggest that you get a good dictionary or wait for the Spanish translation. 

Belén


----------



## memyselfandi

Harriet Potter said:
			
		

> Sombody can traduce this? por favor no tengo ni idea si me pueden ayudar se los agradecere
> 
> 
> 
> Sólo es una descripción; si no pasas de tratar de entender todo, no llegarás al final del libro antes de que salga en español. Describe un río, la niebla.. no importa para el desenlace en absoluto. Sigue con el resto


----------



## Paul Wessen

If all you really need is _half-blood_, could that be translated as _mestizo_?

------------  Paul


----------



## gisele73

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> If all you really need is _half-blood_, could that be translated as _mestizo_?
> 
> ------------ Paul


 
Yo diría que significa "híbrido"


----------



## belén

Pues la traducción del libro que va a salir próximamante se titulará "Harry Potter y el Príncipe Mestizo" y creo que es la traducción apropiada (habiendo ya leído la versión en inglés )


----------



## gisele73

belen said:
			
		

> Pues la traducción del libro que va a salir próximamante se titulará "Harry Potter y el Príncipe Mestizo" y creo que es la traducción apropiada (habiendo ya leído la versión en inglés )


 
Bueno, la verdad no estoy de acuerdo con esa traducción, porque "mestizo" es el resultado del cruce de dos razas. Cuando se habla de realeza he leído más de una vez que se usa el término híbrido/a. Por ejemplo, el Príncipe Carlos de Inglaterra no es un half-blood prince, ya que sus padres son ambos de la realeza, pero Carolina de Mónaco es una princesa híbrida, ya que si bien su padre, Rainiero, era príncipe, su madre no pertenecía a la realeza. Justo esos dos ejemplos fueron citados en un artículo que leí hace años...a menos que harry Potter sea hijo de padres de distinta raza...


----------



## pheeps

belen said:
			
		

> Pues la traducción del libro que va a salir próximamante se titulará "Harry Potter y el Príncipe Mestizo" y creo que es la traducción apropiada (habiendo ya leído la versión en inglés )


 
Que va, la traducion va a ser "El principe misterioso"
Cada día me gusta más la versión original
Por lo visto a alguien le parece que "mestizo" suena mal.


----------



## gisele73

Aca está la definición de mestizo que encontré en la RAE:

*mestizo**, za**.*(Del lat. tardío _mixticĭus_, mixto, mezclado).*1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Nacida de padre y madre de raza diferente, en especial de hombre blanco e india, o de indio y mujer blanca. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Dicho de un animal o de un vegetal: Que resulta de haberse cruzado dos razas distintas.*3.* adj. Dicho de la cultura, de los hechos espirituales, etc.: Provenientes de la mezcla de culturas distintas.

Claro que lo de príncipe híbrido suena feo, suena a animal...jejeje...talvez por eso le pusieron príncipe mestizo


----------



## belén

pheeps said:
			
		

> Que va, la traducion va a ser "El principe misterioso"
> Cada día me gusta más la versión original
> Por lo visto a alguien le parece que "mestizo" suena mal.


¡¡Qué me dices!! No tenía ni idea..Me parece fatal esa traducción...Acabo de ver otra versión del título en Wikipedia (esto va de mal en peor...) "Harry Potter y el misterio del príncipe"

En fin, gracias por toda la info sobre mestizo/híbrido etc. 

Saludos
Belén


----------



## Aliena

Yo he leído en la prensa la que tu dices Belén (que por cierto, somos tocayas) , "Harry Potter y el Misterio del Principe" tras lo cual por poco chillo por la traducción y lo que me animó a seguir con mi campaña de :"Todo en versión original" y por lo que me he leido todos los de HP en inglés...


----------



## Tenrec

Después de leer el libro yo creo que debería traducirse como media-sangre, literalmente. Al fin y al cabo es como intentar traducir muggle o quidditch, son cosas entre magos y no magos, tanto mestizo como híbrido son palabras para otros contextos que no acaban de encajar aquí. Lo del príncipe misterioso tiene sentido, pero como traducción es una bazofia.


----------



## anig

Hello everybody,
A colleague asked me to enquire about the translation into Spanish of the last title of Harry Potter´s series "Harry Potter and the half-blood brother"
Could you tell me why they have translated "Harry Potter y el misterio del príncipe"? Are there any cultural reasons or maybe commercial reasons for it?
If you know, please tell me.
Thank you very much
Anig


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En inglés el nombre es "Harry Potter and the Half blood Prince(aun J.K. Rowling no nos ha revelado que sea su hermano y dudo que el próximo libro tenga algo que ver con la presunta hermandad) " y según un amigo mío la traducción del libro al español es "Harry Potter y el Príncipe Mestizo". ¿Estás seguro/a de que no te hayas equivocado con el título?


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> En inglés el nombre es "Harry Potter and the Half blood Prince(aun J.K. Rowling no nos ha revelado que sea su hermano y dudo que el próximo libro tenga algo que ver con la presunta hermandad) " y según un amigo mío la traducción del libro al español es "Harry Potter y el Príncipe mestizo". ¿Estás seguro/a de que no te hayas equivocado con el título?



Yes, you´re right!!


----------



## Sofia29

Se ve que lo tradujeron de las dos maneras. En varios sitios aparece como "Harry Potter y el misterio del príncipe".

http://www.misteriodelprincipe.com/

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_y_el_pr%C3%ADncipe_mestizo

Es muy común que los nombres de las películas se traduzcan de diferente forma para diferentes regiones... por ahí hicieron lo mismo con este libro.

A mí personalmente, príncipe mestizo me suena espantoso.


----------



## cacahuatita

en realidad lo mejor hubiera sido que lo tradujeran como "harry potter y el principe mestizo" que era lo que primero se rumoraba. La editorial que lo publico en México lo publico con el titulo de "harry potter y el misterio del principe" supuestamente tenia algo que ver con la traduccion, como para que no perdiera sentido, yo lo lei en ingles, aun no lo leo en español y no se que tan bien este traducido, pero esa fue la explicacion que se dio


----------



## edecker

The title in spanish is "Harry Potter y el príncipe mestizo".


----------



## Txortx

la traducción de half-blood como mestizo está mal. Mestizo es una persona nacida de padres de diferente origen étnico. Half-blood sería algo como hermanastro, ya que half-blood es alguien que comparte uno de los padres con otra persona.


----------



## englishfreak

Yeah, but that's because of the "brother" thing, the title is "Prince", not brother, so that's why he's mestizo, because he supposedly has two different bloods mixed up. Blood is important in HP, ie: Mudblood, pureblood... half-blood.


----------



## a-nice day!

En este caso se usa mestizo (o se habló de que se iba a usar, porque al final en casi todas partes se ha publicado como "el misterio del príncipe") porque casi se habla de dos "etnias" distintas, los muggles y los magos; como dice englishfreak, en Harry Potter la sangre es muy importante, y tiene "dos tipos de sangre".


----------



## Txortx

Ok! But i think that the brotherhood questions here are related to whom he is brother of, more than if his blood is pure or not.


----------



## englishfreak

Hi there! 
There was a mistake in the title of the thread, I believe. He/she (mystery, mystery!) is nobody's brother. He/She is called "The Half-blood Prince", not "The Half-Blood brother". 
Have you guys read the 6th book? I must say The Prince was my favourite character since ever! (No spoiler, right?)


----------



## aztlaniano

Txortx said:


> Ok! But i think that the brotherhood questions here are related to whom he is brother of, more than if his blood is pure or not.


Conozco los libros (aunque no las películas) y concuerdo con englishfreak, se trata de un mestizaje. Muggle por una parte, mago por otra.
(Por cierto, "blood brothers" no son hermanos de verdad, sino que han sido "hermanados" en un rito de sangre.)


----------



## anig

Thanks a lot for your answers


----------



## TranslatingCat

Miren chicos (yo vivo en EEUU), les digo que:
1. Como dicen muchos aqui, "mestizo" es una traducción espantosa, por mil razones, pero primero que todo, como dice Tenrec, es una palabra que existe en un context LATINOAMERICANO y se refiere a cosas de nuestra historia que no tienen nada que ver con un niño mago británico
2. Nadie aqui, al menos que tenga la educación o es Latino, sabe lo que significa mestizo en terminos del contexto al que se refiere Tenrec. O sea que, si somos leales a las reglas de traducción, eso no es el siginificado equivalente del texto de JK Rowling.
3. "el principe misterioso" es un lindo título, pero no es la traducción.
4. "híbrido" está más cerca al significado del libro, pero estoy de acuerdo con otros aqui que suena fatal, y no me sorprende que los anunciantes no lo usaron
5. Entonces, "half-blood" aqui significa que es una persona que tienen un padre que es de decedencia deseable y que el otro es de decendencia no deseable, pero en el caso de Harry Potter, para ser más específica, es un sobrenombre que se puso el personaje que se refiere no solo a su decencia mezclada, pero tambien es un juego de palabras con el nombre de su madre, o sea que, la traducción que le daría el mismo significado que tiene para los Británicos y Americanos es "el principe de media-sangre"

...y medio hermano es "half-brother", por lo menos aqui nadie usa "half-blood" al menos que se están refiriendo a Harry Potter. 

Yo no entiendo porque los que hacen estas traducciones no toman el tiempo de hablar con nosotros antes de tirarse a hacer una traducción (espantosa) que se va ha repartir a un nivel internacional


----------



## Milton Sand

TranslatingCat said:


> Miren chicos (yo vivo en EEUU), les digo que:
> 1. Como dicen muchos aqu*í*, "mestizo" es una traducción espantosa, por mil razones, pero primero que todo, como dice Tenrec, es una palabra que existe en un context*o* latinoamericano y se refiere a cosas de nuestra historia que no tienen nada que ver con un niño mago británico
> 2. Nadie aqu*í*, al menos que tenga la educación o es *sea *latino hispanoamericano, sabe lo que significa "mestizo" en términos del contexto al que se refiere Tenrec. O sea que, si somos leales a las reglas de traducción, es*e* no es el significado equivalente del texto de JK Rowling.
> 3. "*E*l principe misterioso" es un lindo título, pero no es la traducción.
> 4. "*H*íbrido" está más cerca al significado del libro, pero estoy de acuerdo con otros aqu*í en* que suena fatal, y no me sorprende que los anunciantes no lo usaran hayan usado.
> 5. Entonces, "half-blood" aqu*í* significa que es una persona que tienen un padre que es de de*s*ce*n*dencia deseable y que el otro es de de*s*cendencia no deseable*,* pero*,* en el caso de Harry Potter, para ser más específicos, es un sobrenombre que se le puso *a*l personaje que se refiere no solo a su de*s*cen*den*cia mezclada, pero sino que tambi*é*n es un juego de palabras con el nombre de su madre, o sea*:* que*,* la traducción que le daría el mismo significado que tiene para los *b*ritánicos y *americanos* estadounidenses es "el principe de media-sangre"*.*
> 
> ...Y medio hermano es "half-brother", por lo menos aqu*í* nadie usa "half-blood" al menos que se est*é*n refiriendo a Harry Potter.
> 
> Yo no entiendo por qu*é* los que hacen estas traducciones no se toman el tiempo de hablar con nosotros antes de tirarse a hacer una traducción —espantosa— que se va ha *a* repartir a un nivel internacional*.*


 
Hola, gente:
Bueno, ahora, miren esto: media sangre. La verdad es que "media sangre" puede usarse como sinónimo de "mestizo" y de "híbrido". Estoy de acuerdo en que sería la mejor traducción para ese título.

Saludos,


----------



## tuttyfruty

Al final todos son sinonimos, porque todos significan que no son 100% puros de algo. En este caso de sangre y raza.


----------



## TranslatingCat

¡Gracias por las correcciones, Milton!


----------



## WilliamWizer

con todos mis respetos por aquellos que siendo de otras regiones de habla española no lo vean tan correcto o tan aceptable pero diccionario de la rae en mano la mejor traduccion seria "Mestizo" (y la edicion española parece respaldarme pese a que el titulo sea "Harry Potter y el misterio del principe" en el interior se hace referencia al "principe mestizo")


----------



## autrex2811

Harriet Potter said:


> Sombody can traduce this? por favor no tengo ni idea si me pueden ayudar se los agradecer
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 2: Spinner's End
> Many miles away the chilly mist that had pressed against the Prime Minister's windows drifted over a dirty river that wound between overgrown, rubbish-strewn banks. An immense chimney, relic of a disused mill, reared up, shadowy and ominous. There was no sound apart from the



Pues yo ya oí "*Harry Potter y el misterio del príncipe*, próximamente". Al menos para México.


----------



## Archilochus

I suppose somebody should point out that 'traduce' in English means to malign with false accusations...


----------



## WilliamWizer

Archilochus said:


> I suppose somebody should point out that 'traduce' in English means to malign with false accusations...



I didn't knew.
this kind of things is why it's a bad idea to mix several languages on a single sentence.


----------



## Archilochus

Not to worry. It's how we learn.


----------



## cacahuatita

WilliamWizer said:


> con todos mis respetos por aquellos que siendo de otras regiones de habla española no lo vean tan correcto o tan aceptable pero diccionario de la rae en mano la mejor traduccion seria "Mestizo" (y la edicion española parece respaldarme pese a que el titulo sea "Harry Potter y el misterio del principe" en el interior se hace referencia al "principe mestizo")



Como han dicho varios usuarios, la sangre es muy importante para algunos personajes de HP. Los magos obsesionados con las “diferencias” de origen son el equivalente a los racistas del mundo muggle. Estos magos ven a los muggles como una raza inferior y distinta.

La traducción que se hizo como “el príncipe mestizo” es una a la que yo no le tengo ningún reproche. La de "el misterio del principe" es cosa aparte, y en mi opinión otro mal ejemplo de como intentan adaptar o explicar las cosas demasiado.

Con la traducción de "el principe mestizo" primero que nada, se pensó en la audiencia. Entiendo que pueda provocar problemas para gente criada en fuera de latinoamerica y que no esté familiarizada con la historia de la conquista española. Los españoles se mezclaron con los nativos americanos y como resultado se dio el mestizaje y la raza latinoamericana actual. En el caso de los países conquistados por ingleses el mestizaje fue mínimo y la actitud no fue de hacer sirvientes a los nativos, sino de exterminarlos. 

Segundo, esas sugerencias de “media sangre” o “híbrido” me parecen muy molestas tanto al oído como a la vista. En lo personal jamás he oído o leído que se refieran a una persona como “híbrido” o “media sangre”. Se tiene una palabra que se ajusta por completo al contexto de la mezcla de dos razas, el clima de racismo que rodea esa mezcla y la distinción que al menos uno de los grupos se empeña en hacer entre las dos razas. 

Tercero, la carga emocional de la palabra se tomó en cuenta. Recuerdan como le llama Draco Malfoy a Hermione Granger? La llama “Sangre sucia”, un mestizo era considerado una contaminación de la sangre española. Eran los hijos que tenían los españoles con sus esclavas y criadas, no tenían derecho a nada. Esa es la visión que tienen los puristas de la raza mágica como lo es la familia Malfoy.

*mestizo, za. *
(Del lat. tardío _mixticĭus_, mixto, mezclado).
*1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Nacida de padre y madre de raza diferente, en especial de hombre blanco e india, o de indio y mujer blanca. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Dicho de un animal o de un vegetal: Que resulta de haberse cruzado dos razas distintas.
*3.* adj. Dicho de la cultura, de los hechos espirituales, etc.: Provenientes de la mezcla de culturas distintas.


----------



## englishfreak

Hombre en Harry Potter concretamente siempre están con la "blood" a vueltas. Que si "mudblood", "pureblood" o, lógicamente, "half-blood". Por lo tanto hacen lo mismo que han hecho en inglés. Cogen una palabra que no significa exactamente lo mismo, se inventan un concepto, y esa palabra amplía su significado para admitir esa acepción. Por tanto, si quieren aplicar mestizo (de "sangre mezclada") que lo apliquen porque además ¿quién dice que muggles y magos no podrían ser razas diferentes? Tengo más cosas en común con gente de otras razas que con todos esos muggles que andan por ahí ;-)


----------

